# ATTN: E36M3ers



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1872560144

:drool:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Well... In lieu of that E30...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Well... In lieu of that E30... *


And his final drive carrier


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1872560144
> 
> :drool: *


Nice, and you can probably get it for less than the 15K crate motor option.

However, I'm giving renewed thought to the Eurosport cam kit option. Despite Neil's disappointing dyno results (which may, after all, be specific to the M coupe), this looks like a very attractive option. Even if the gain is "only" 45 hp, rather than 60, waking up the top end is very desirable.

I won't do it before the CPO warranty expires, and I'm not 100 percent sure I'll keep the car after the warranty does expire, but when it does, if I do, this is going on the list of things to seriously consider. $4500 is a lot of money, but if it prevents me from spending 50K on a new M3, it's money well spent.


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: ATTN: E36M3ers*



JST said:


> *However, I'm giving renewed thought to the Eurosport cam kit option. Despite Neil's disappointing dyno results (which may, after all, be specific to the M coupe), this looks like a very attractive option. Even if the gain is "only" 45 hp, rather than 60, waking up the top end is very desirable.
> 
> *


why not think about the new AA supercharger...

it looks promising...but we'll see

jeff


----------

